# Overflow box recommendation, yea or nay?



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I'm slowly putting together all the components needed for my soon to be 75 gallon reef tank, and I was lucky enough to get this overflow box from a fellow forum member. It has a 2.5" hole and the entire box measures 12x3.5x6". I believe it is rated for 800-900 gph. Does anyone use anything similair to these boxes in their tanks? From what I've seen online they are relatively quiet and barely take up much room in the tank. I'm also in need of a pump for this type of overflow, so can anyone recommend any specific ones?

Any reviews/advice would be great as this will be my first plumbed aquarium.

Here's the pic of the actual overflow box:


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is my overflow. Im not sure the measurements but its a 1.5 inch hole. They are for sure a space saver.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Heh, looks like a miniature version of mine. Once its set up let me know how it works. How many gallons is the tank you're setting up?


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

this is a 45 gallon cube (24x24x18) 
my sump is a 40 gallon breeder
I also have a 12 gallon cube being plumbed in as well


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

KG20 said:


> this is a 45 gallon cube (24x24x18)
> my sump is a 40 gallon breeder
> I also have a 12 gallon cube being plumbed in as well


this setup is not for the living room. the noise will make you crazy. Our friend Kevin is planning to run this tank in the basement and not in the living room

can you sell him the overflow wall which you got from me (just not sure if the high will be OK for 75G)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

yes i still have that available. I will measure tonight and post pics


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't think that will work for me as I have a tempered glass bottom. Is there any way of putting in a durso on a side-mounted overflow? I know the most common pipe size is 1 or 1.5", so the 2.5 might be a little hard to find.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like one of my boxes. rated for 750 g.p.h.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Kooka said:


> Well I'm slowly putting together all the components needed for my soon to be 75 gallon reef tank, and I was lucky enough to get this overflow box from a fellow forum member. It has a 2.5" hole and the entire box measures 12x3.5x6". I believe it is rated for 800-900 gph. Does anyone use anything similair to these boxes in their tanks? From what I've seen online they are relatively quiet and barely take up much room in the tank. I'm also in need of a pump for this type of overflow, so can anyone recommend any specific ones?
> 
> Any reviews/advice would be great as this will be my first plumbed aquarium.
> 
> Here's the pic of the actual overflow box:


I use the same overflow with a 1" bulkhead and a Mag 7 return pump. Works good. Just drilled a couple holes in the pvc cap to reduce the noise. Copied this layout...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not think that can not install 1" bulkhead in 2.5" whole. he should use 1.5" bulkhead and to use reducer to 1". I also prefer to have strainer to prevent snails and etc. getting in the drain and there is no place to put it properly.
It is easier to sell this one and get piece of the acrylic for 25 and to make full wall overflow
it s also better to have 1.5' drain on the 75G
Just my opinion

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/adva...m21&osCsid=i8nda7pqm3fhdhi6umlpegsm21&x=0&y=0

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I"m with Greg on this one. These types of overflows aren't for your living room since they make alot of noise. I'm not a huge fan of these types due to the insane amount of noise but if it's what you have then go with it!

I have a smaller box type overflow and I put a 90 degree in the overflow to act like a durso...but it literally barely fits. 

Good luck on yours


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

sig said:


> I do not think that can not install 1" bulkhead in 2.5" whole. he should use 1.5" bulkhead and to use reducer to 1". I also prefer to have strainer to prevent snails and etc. getting in the drain and there is no place to put it properly.
> It is easier to sell this one and get piece of the acrylic for 25 and to make full wall overflow
> it s also better to have 1.5' drain on the 75G
> Just my opinion
> ...


I agree that 2.5" is a little big. I was lucky that my box came not drilled. Here is a chart that might help with the flow....
http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/Cliff_Erhardt/To%20Post/GPHpipe.png


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What I am trying to say (but not sure) that 2.5" hole is drilled for 1.5 bulkhead and it has noting to do with the pipe internal diameter.
I afraid, he will not be able to attach properly 1" bulkhead in 2.5" hole

It is better also to have 1.5" drain and and 1.5 90 elbow. IMO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Sig, you're right. The hole for a 1.5" bulkhead is 2.5". Looks like I was thinking about the actual hole size rather than the pipe diameter. I'll post some pics of the actual bulkhead later. I was also reading that if i did install a full wall overflow, I could drill near the bottom and install a 90 deg elbow and join it that way to a durso standpipe. Has anyone tried this? I'm still debating whether to use this overflow or not. I've pretty much heard conflicting views but all the feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Kooka said:


> I could drill near the bottom and install a 90 deg elbow and join it that way to a durso standpipe. Has anyone tried this?


Yes - I drilled 2 holes for Herbie style drains in the 23G long tank I bought from Sig... works like a charm - let me see if I can find/post the pics...

(PS: If you go this route, speak with J_T about making your overflows... he's a great guy, his prices are very fair, and his work is top-notch)


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Ctp416 said:


> I use the same overflow with a 1" bulkhead and a Mag 7 return pump. Works good. Just drilled a couple holes in the pvc cap to reduce the noise. Copied this layout...


Yes, this is something similair to what I think I will do. Seems like the best route for me will be to install a Herbie overflow, modified so that it will be drilled in the side glass, not from the bottom. So basically I'll have a 1.5 inch overflow (same baffle that I have now) using a 1.5 pvc elbow completely immersed in a newer, wider and deeper overflow (not necessarily top to bottom). One thing I'm not sure on yet is whether an emergency drain is absolutely necessary.

This youtube video is pretty much what I had in mind: 




Here's a pic of the actual baffle I have:


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

I would have liked an emergency drain but no room for it in that overflow box. I designed the sump so that the return pump runs dry just before the tank over flows just in case of a blockage. As sig said you can always put a screen to prevent snails from getting lodged in the drain.


----------

